# Asking a favor of the horse people. (first one is up)



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I really want to paint or sketch something for some reason and I don't have any really good pics of Star right now to draw. So I was wondering if anybody had some pics that they could let me look at? Thanks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

I got a bunch if you wanta paint or draw somethin....want me to email them to ya??


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

That would be great! Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

I have a great one of Scooter- he is on the horse for sale page on my site- Im putting it up there in a few minutes-you are more than welcome to use it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

Alright, sent the pics...let me know when you get them!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

Got 'em! :wink:


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

Down at the bottom of these addy there are pics of our two horses!
http://www.freewebs.com/cmkacres/apps/p ... mID=500321

Can't seem to attach them sorry!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

I always loved this picture ... this was my "Colorado Ranger Horse" ... DOLLY ...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

Thank you both! I see a couple that might become some water color paintings! (once I get some new brushes anyways)


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

Well, maybe this might help you? Maybe not, it's pretty far away? Here it is:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Asking a favor of the horse people.*

OOOh! That would make a good water color too! Darn it I need some brushes! I'll post them once I get started. :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Please don't laugh.  It's my first ever pen and ink drawing. lol Sorry KW Farms.

I don't think it's TOO terrible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> "Colorado Ranger Horse" ... DOLLY ...


 Wow ...what a gorgous picture....
that needs to be in a magazine...so beautiful...   :drool:



> Please don't laugh.  It's my first ever pen and ink drawing. lol Sorry KW Farms.
> 
> I don't think it's TOO terrible.


 I am not laughing at all ...In my opinion...  it is fantastic
with lots of detail.....that pic should be in a magazine as well ....really nice work... 
There is one bad thing...that I do see....you cut off the horses ears. :shades: ..LOL...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. Actually in the picture that KW let me use that's how the ears were. I thought about "fixing" it but didn't for some reason. :scratch: Oh, well there's always next time. Right now I'm picking my next victim. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh...OK .....yes ...there is a next time...great job though... :thumb: 
Be easy on your next victim...LOL  :horse:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its nice.. i missed this before.. but i like to doodle horses too. my scanner is broken though so i can't share mine

here's some i like to doodle..



( yes they are all PRE horses.. mi favorita!!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice pics ...SDK...wow ....that first one.... is a real good action shot... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i love the last stallions head.. gorgeous dahling!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes...I do to.....such strength and power...that horse will be hard to stop...there's pure.....
Power in that neck... :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE work Crissa!!!

You have tallent!

As to the ears -- I see nothing wrong with them :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it looks great Crissa! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> As to the ears -- I see nothing wrong with them :shrug:


she ran out of paper...  
the horses ear would of been perfect.... if she had more paper ........right crissa ?....LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's gorgeous Crissa! Looks just like my Mack! Good work!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.  I actually did two others that I will post tomorrow. lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

The two newest. :wink:

This one didn't turn out quite like I wanted it to.









And my favorite so far.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all great but I do love that Arab! How long does it take per drawing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> This one didn't turn out quite like I wanted it to.


Crissa...both are beautiful ...I love them both...great job :horse:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! Right now it takes about 30-45 minutes. I'm hoping to start adding a bit more detail to them. (how I don't know lol) I'm thinking I might start selling them. (had one request already) And my parent's want me to make them for Christmas presents.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great idea crissa ..I would do that ....if I were you.....really pretty art work..  :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I'm going to try and do some other animals. (yes, including goats lol) I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! :shocked:  You are an amazing artist!! I am really impressed!! My favorites are the first and last one. But they are all really nice, you are very, very talented. If you want some goatie pics, I definitely have some.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! Feel free to post a pic of one of your goaties. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can't wait to see them......Crissa  :shades:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't really decide which pic, so you can choose which one you'd like to do.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That picture is beautiful, you most certainly have been blessed with talent.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a couple of our goat pics....feel free to use em!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I will certainly try my best at goats. (for some reason they are harder for me to do than horses)

capriola-nd~ Do you happen to have a larger version of that doe with her kids?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, those are beautiful! You have a wonderful talent...and one that alot of people don't have..lol, you should feel very proud of your work :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

heres more goats.. if my laptop was working i'd have all my nice pictures.. but i have these at hand if you wanted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> capriola-nd~ Do you happen to have a larger version of that doe with her kids?


Man, I don't.  It was on my old laptop that went caput. I can try to find the memory card. . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Those drawings are awesome!

here are some goat pics :greengrin:


----------

